# Will xterra wheels fit pathfinder?



## roundel325 (Dec 28, 2006)

Title covers it. 2002 pathfinder, 2002 xterra wheels. The know the lug pattern is the same, but what about ofset? Thanks.


----------



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

go to this site and you can find the pattern and off set of the rims for most vehicles. 

2002 Xterra 2wd and 4wd
Offset Range 8 to 20 
Bolt Pattern 6x139.7 (6x5.5) 

2002 Pathfinder XE SE LE
Offset Range 8 to 20 
Bolt Pattern 6x139.7 (6x5.5) 

according to that site, yes they will fit


----------



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

this is what you really need though


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

those pics are way too BIG


----------



## bullrid (Nov 11, 2006)

just copied straight from another site, if you want to view them properly, save them to your computer and then open them.

sry about the big pics though


----------

